# Plasma or DLP HDTV



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Should I Buy a Plasma or DLP HDTV? 

The Salesman at Best Buy said Plasma has the Best Picture Quality is he right?


----------



## DocBM (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a SHarp LCD
My friend has a Samsung DLP
My Dad has a Panasonic Plasma

My opinion is that the Plasmas have the best pictures even though I own an LCD. 

I am sure every one will ahve their own opinion.

Buy the television that blows you away, not one that someone else is blown away by.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

space86 said:


> Should I Buy a Plasma or DLP HDTV?
> 
> The Salesman at Best Buy said Plasma has the Best Picture Quality is he right?


Rule #1: Don't trust anything a BB salesguy says. 

Rule #2: No one technology has the best PQ. PQ also differs between models. Take into consideration each technologies pros and cons.

Rule #3: Only your own eyes can determine what has the best PQ.

Check out www.avsforum.com for some good resources on each technology. 

BTW, I have a Sony SXRD rear-projection set, similar to DLP. To my own eyes, it has the best PQ over LCD or plasma.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

I've got a plasma, it had a better PQ to my eyes over LCD's. DLP wasn't an option for me since those sets are way too big and can't be hung on the wall.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Neither, DLP is horrible in my opinion and plasma has too much glare. Get a SXRD rear projection or a KDL LCD model. Both sony products. Believe me you won't be disappointed.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been very pleased with my Panasonic Plasma. The picture quality is excellent. For DishHD and upconverted DVD's. I was amazed at how good the picture quality was with Lord of the Rings on DVD. WOW!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

If you must get a plasma check out the pioneer plasma elite models. I still prefer SXRD technology over plasma but if theres a plasma that could get me to jump ship the pioneer elites would have the best chance.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Whatever display you are considering, avoid getting one with a reflective (glare) screen. 

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

For my money:

If you want flatscreen, Plasma is the way to go, unless you have a thing for Sony. I don't care for LCD, but Sony's LCD flatscreens can give many Plasma monitors a run for their money. But some are put off by the looks of Sony sets (all the glass, silver, overly-large attached speakers, etc.)

As for rear projection, LCoS is the best (aka SXRD or DiLA). DLP is only good if you have no sensitivity to the rainbow effect. If you don't, it's the best technology for the money (and Samsung seems to make the best sets). LCD should be avoided for rear projection. Even the best 3LCD sets have some screen-door effect and less-than-ideal contrast ratios in a dark viewing environment.

As with all of the above, YMMV.


----------



## garddog32 (Aug 27, 2004)

It all really depends on how you are going to use your TV. If you need to have it mounted on a wall, then you have to go with Plasma or LCD. DLP's are pretty thin, but cannot be mounted flat on the wall. If you are going to play video games on the TV, then do not get a plasma. They are very prone to burn-in. DLP and LCD TV's do not burn in at all.

If you are looking for the overall best picture quality... you still cannot beat the old CRT TV's. They are big and boxy, but they are cheaper and are still considered by some to be the best picture quality.

Do some research first before you buy. One poster said to look at the TVs in the show room and decide which looks best to you. That may not be the best way to go. TV dealers could fiddle with the controls to make it look like one TV has a better picture than another. Also, they are set to look good in brightly lighted showrooms and may not look as good in your living room.

Take a look at sites such as www.cnet.com. They have good reviews and descriptions of all of the different types of TVs.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

Interesting question...

Now here my nickel..

I have a 42" hd 1080i plasma
I have a 50" edtv plasma
I have a 61" hd 720p lcd

All are made by Hitachi.. with the 61" being their top of line vx directors series.

What do I like best? it depends on the material I'm watching.. Sports and HT movies is the lcd..

The better picture is truly 1080i plasma.. 
The edtv plasma is very good when fed an hd signal through rgb connection
The 720p blurs ever so slightly on sports... but you have to really stare at the damn screen to see the blurring.. and if anyone is looking that hard at the set they are probably trying to steal it.  

well there you go..

I hope that helps.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.digitaladvisor.com/lcd-tv-and-plasma-tv/

Since the topic this thread is not provider specific, perhaps an _alert_ moderator
will be so kind as to move it to a general HDTV forum with broader interest.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

I prefere LCD.

That said this is what I recommend for anyone looking to buy a new TV...Take a DVD with you to the store that you watch a lot. Ask the sales person to hook a DVD player to each TV using the same hook up and compare the pictures. 

Buy what looks good to you.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

For the best possible picture either get a CRT projector or a CRT rear projection set. They have no fixed pixel screen-door effect, no expensive bulbs to replace every 2 years or so, no rainbow effect.

Entry level CRT projectors (nearly all are used equipment) start around $1000 (10% of MSRP) and you can go up to a Sony G90 with 9" CRT's for under $20,000 (also used price less than half of MSRP). These are not your grandma's toy TV's, these are serious UHD TV's (ultra Hig Definition) putting out 2500X2000 pixel pictures in full 1080p.

My Sony D50 does 1080i very well for a 7" CRT giving 1280X1024 picture at 7 ft diagonal.

My second HDTV is a Hitachi 57" rear projection CRT, a 1080X1280 unit. Beautiful picture even if it does not resolve 1920. It's still like looking through a window of a skybox watching the Cowboys.

But the resolution is not where these sets really shine, it is in the ability to show subtle increments in black areas of the picture. With the lowly D50 having a contrast ratio of 20,000:1 it blows any and every digital imaging device out of the water. The G90 has a 30,000:1 cr - imagine.

Why are these no longer being built? Convenience. People will settle for mediocre if it's easy. You have to tweak the convergence on a RPCRT every 3 months or so. (Mine has settled in and when i checked it last week, I did not have to make any adjustments.) The CRT front projectors are big and bulky too, but their picture is just as good as a movie theater projector's.

One more thing, these sets are not throw aways, when they break, they can be and are repaired and kept running for decades. My Sony D50 is 13 years old and still hasn't had any problems. It will still be giving excellent picture service for many years to come.

I feel better now, my rant is over, time for my nap watching 84" of HD on the wall that cost less than $500 out of pocket.

Ciao!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought an LCD(the Mits 46231) for my bedroom earlier this year and was so pleased that I am now getting a 52 inch Sony XBR4 for my family room. Both of these rooms are bright and plasmas have too much glare for them.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's my take:

Plasma has advantage in price and picture quality (my opinion) over LCD. Panasonic is best bang for you buck, but Pioneer Elite is very, very good but more money.

LCD has advantage in being almost glare free (most models). Check out Samsung's line of LCDs.

Forget the DLP. I would also rule out most rear projection HDTV these days. My daughter and her husband have a Sony RP LCD and its awful. They also have a Samsung plasma in the kids play room and prefer it way over their Sony LCD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Thank You All For the Information I'm Replacing
my 2002 Sony 36' inch Trinitron HDTV this Weekend.

I think I will get a LCD HDTV.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

space86 said:


> Thank You All For the Information I'm Replacing
> my 2002 Sony 36' inch Trinitron HDTV this Weekend.
> 
> I think I will get a LCD HDTV.


LCD sets are lighter, run cooler and use far less electricity than phosphur based TV's and I think most good quality sets do a fantastic job with contrast/black levels compared to a short while back. IMHO


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The plasma's have the best blacks. The newer plasma's have much less problems w/ burn in now. There is the glare or refection problem w/the glass screen that plasma's have. The LCD's have a brighter pict. but have the most lag of the bunch. The DLP's draw a little less electricity. At the TV station where I work we have all of the above sets. WE have a plasma in the Master Control w/ the screen divided into 8 different pictures, we will be adding an additional plasma for other sources when we put in our automation system w/in a month. On set we have 3 large DLP's for the graphic of the weather set. No burn in problems on static graphics and easy to color balance for the camera. We also have a very large DLP for behind the newset anchors w/ the CBS eye rotating as a background. For pictures that go w/ stories that the reporters are doing we have LCD. It has static picts that change w/ the story being reported. So it just depends on what the needs are and preference.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a 42" Samsung 720p plasma and I agree that it has the best black levels and the best picture. The LCD looked as good until I watched a movie in a darkened room, darker scenes seemed a little washed out. My only complaint is the glare on the screen. It is only a problem for an hour or two out of the day when the sun refelcts off the walls, plus I'm usually not home during that time anyways (around 5-7pm). I don't like DLPs because I experience the rainbow effect. I never noticed it at first, but when I really sit down and start watching a movie its all I can see. Ultimately, I think it comes down to a LCD or plasma like everyone has said.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a Westinghouse lvm 42 LCD 1080P TV, and I picked it over the Phillips Plasma cuz the picture was better, my Cousin has a 50" Vizio Plasma, its very nice but the picture isn't as good as my LCD


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

bflatmajor said:


> Interesting question...
> 
> Now here my nickel..
> 
> ...


What kind of 42 incher do you have thats 1080i?


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a 65" Mits rear projection (tube type), 32" HP LCD (made by Sharp Aquos), and a 42" Panasonic Plasma. IMO the plasma has the best picture with the rear projection a close second. The LCD is dead last. The only disadvantage with the Plasma is some reflections from windows during the day. However some of the new plasma tv's now have anti-reflective screens.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ive had LCD and plasma. Personally, I prefer the look of the plasma picture of that of LCD, although both are good. Just for my setup and what i use it to watch the plasma gives me the best PQ


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Alot depends on what you are going to be using the set for. If you are mainly watching movies I would go with Plasma as I agree it has the better picture quality. If you are going to watch a lot of sports and also use the set for game playing I would go with LCD. Although much improved Plasma is still prone to burn in and my LG 42" plasma will show signs of image retention although it disapears after a couple of minutes. Plasma also needs a couple of hundred hours break in time with no static images displayed (station logo in corner of screen) to prevent burn in.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think DLP gets a bad wrap. Any set that uses chemicals (LCD, Plasma) will eventually have problems and picture deterioration. DLP uses rotating mirrors so as long as the you can replace light bulbs, the picture won't change over many years of service.

As far as PQ, if a good DLP set is properly calibrated, the rainbow effect is minimal with virtually no screen door effect.


----------



## bflatmajor (Sep 8, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> What kind of 42 incher do you have thats 1080i?


Hitachi P42H401


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

bflatmajor said:


> Hitachi P42H401


Ah yes I had forgotten about that. It does have the 1080 vertical rez, but all plasmas are technically progressive by nature. Or is this one an exception that im not aware of


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

The new 1080p plasma with antiglare reflective screens are really nice. The only downside is the price. They are also heavy but how often do you move your display?

The new LED DLPs eliminate the "rainbow effect" artifact experienced by a small percentage of users (I'm one of them) and have a much longer life span than conventional bulb DLP displays. 

I have a 1080p Sony SXRD which is has a great picture and I have no regrets. There are still some reports of the "green blob" so be sure you purchase from a reputable dealer and/or have a warranty.

I haven't kept up with LCDs mainly because I've never been satisfied with their black levels. As others have said, go to the store of your choosing and spend a couple hours viewing the different displays and technologies. With some extended viewing, you will see the differences and be able to choose the display that YOU prefer the best.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> The plasma's have the best blacks. The newer plasma's have much less problems w/ burn in now. There is the glare or refection problem w/the glass screen that plasma's have. The LCD's have a brighter pict. but have the most lag of the bunch. The DLP's draw a little less electricity. At the TV station where I work we have all of the above sets. WE have a plasma in the Master Control w/ the screen divided into 8 different pictures, we will be adding an additional plasma for other sources when we put in our automation system w/in a month. On set we have 3 large DLP's for the graphic of the weather set. No burn in problems on static graphics and easy to color balance for the camera. We also have a very large DLP for behind the newset anchors w/ the CBS eye rotating as a background. For pictures that go w/ stories that the reporters are doing we have LCD. It has static picts that change w/ the story being reported. So it just depends on what the needs are and preference.


If sports is your primary focus (and I realize the irony considering my 12 years with Dish and not yet switching to DirecTV), which technology would you go with?


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

mhowie said:


> If sports is your primary focus (and I realize the irony considering my 12 years with Dish and not yet switching to DirecTV), which technology would you go with?


Plasma all the way for that


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> I think DLP gets a bad wrap. Any set that uses chemicals (LCD, Plasma) will eventually have problems and picture deterioration. DLP uses rotating mirrors so as long as the you can replace light bulbs, the picture won't change over many years of service.
> 
> As far as PQ, if a good DLP set is properly calibrated, the rainbow effect is minimal with virtually no screen door effect.


I agree 100%, I've never seen the rainbow effect unless I made myself see it (there is a way) and my 4+ year old Mits 62" still gets oohs and ahhs from others, even HD owners, and it's only 720P. For sports it's response time is as fast or faster than the competiting technology and it's price per inch of screen is unbeatable. As long as you don't want to hang it on a wall, they offer a real value.

That being said there is no doubt the colors and blacks on my new 52" Pioneer Plasma are clearly better, but I fell asleep with the local weather loop on the other night and almost s*** the bed when I woke up and saw it still on there, luckily the image retention went aware after about 6 hours of watching other programming but I probably took a couple years off my own life with that episode (and I had the brightness turned WAY down as it was in my dark bedroom)!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

jgurley said:


> Forget the DLP. I would also rule out most rear projection HDTV these days. My daughter and her husband have a Sony RP LCD and its awful. They also have a Samsung plasma in the kids play room and prefer it way over their Sony LCD.


I completely disagree. Try and get a 56 inch 1080P plasma for less than two grand. New DLP models which are only 14 or 15 inches deep can be had for that.

If you don't have to hang your TV on the wall and "rule out" DLP, you are really missing out, the DLPs I've seen stack up well against any plasma or LCD and cost much less.

The new LED models have basically eliminated the rainbow effect or reduced it to the point its not an issue.


----------



## EDWIN MAESTRE (Apr 19, 2006)

Check out the upcoming Samsung LN-T4671F. It sound like a dream come true.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Picked up a new LCD for the station I work for today. So got to stand around for a while & compare the different sets. It is something that I have not noticed so much at other stores until today. I could really see the lag time that most LCDs have in comparison to the plasmas. So I'm even more swayed toward the plasmas now. Now I have to preface this and say that this was comparing only the 720p units. Reason for this is the store didn't have any of the new 1080p plasmas. So I was unable to watch a comparison of the 2 types of 1080p units. DLPs were there as well but stocked on different shelfing unit so couldn't watch them together w/ plasma & LCD.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I bought mine last year and when I compared, DLP blew away LCD and plasma handily on so many fronts, I wondered why it was even a question. The picture quality is so much better, particularly when you look at true blacks, color saturation, and screen update speed at high resolutions. The fact that DLP will just need lamps replaced every few years, while LCD and plasma will suffer gradual deterioration that's expensive to reverse is a clincher. LCD is great if you have a small amount of room to put the TV into, but otherwise, DLP was a no-brainer. LCD gets better displays at the stores only because they're higher profit margins, I think.

That said, in the last year, things may have changed.

I found HowStuffWorks TV Buying Guide to be helpful.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

raott said:


> I completely disagree. Try and get a 56 inch 1080P plasma for less than two grand. New DLP models which are only 14 or 15 inches deep can be had for that.
> 
> If you don't have to hang your TV on the wall and "rule out" DLP, you are really missing out, the DLPs I've seen stack up well against any plasma or LCD and cost much less.
> 
> The new LED models have basically eliminated the rainbow effect or reduced it to the point its not an issue.


I just got one of the new LED models and like it alot. Sumsung had a fire sale over at Amazon.com and the prices were unbelievable . (It does have what I call a sparkle effect on whites and its not as bright as a blub set but I prefer it.) My son and my wife perfer our 37" LCD set.

I personally would stay away from bulb sets, you have to replace the blub expensive at $200+ every few years.

It's really a screen size issue. I recommend LCD. Above 42" go for a Plasma about 52" a LED DLP.

Also how far you sit from you screen is important. Less than six feet then 42" screen is great, greater than six feet a bigger screen is great.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

[QUOTE
Also how far you sit from you screen is important. Less than six feet then 42" screen is great, greater than six feet a bigger screen is great.[/QUOTE]

WOW! 6 feet? My 42" 1080P LCD tv is on the wall and I sit about 15 ft away, and at night with lights out you almost need sunglasses its that bright, from 6 feet your eyes would burn in


----------



## havana (Dec 19, 2005)

I saw a 52 inch LCD 1080p Sharp Aquos at Costco the other day that blew me away....best part is, it’s on sale this month...(it’s also on their web site).


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

To bad you can't get the Sony XRB360-superfine pitch retail anymore.
Yes it weighs in at 200 lb, but once I put it place it hasn't moved much :lol: 
Not the biggest screen, but it works for me and my viewing environment
Try and beat the picture quality on that one.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

foto_dog57 said:


> To bad you can't get the Sony XRB360-superfine pitch retail anymore.
> Yes it weighs in at 200 lb, but once I put it place it hasn't moved much :lol:
> Not the biggest screen, but it works for me and my viewing environment
> Try and beat the picture quality on that one.


We have the same heavy beast and the PQ is excellent. When we had the 622 installed, the installer even said that no plasma or lcd can come close to Sony's CRT!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> when I compared, DLP blew away LCD and plasma handily on so many fronts


I agree. I bought a 2nd generation Samsung DLP several years ago and had lots of problems with the screen and finally got it replaced by Circuit City after many repairs. I know have the 4th generation Samsung DLP and it is awesome. It isn't 1080p, but it has one of the best pictures for a 50" set that I have seen. I think so many issues are based on how the picture is set up. I know people that never change the settings and the screen is sooooo bright I can't hardly watch it. It makes everything look bad.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

space86 said:


> Should I Buy a Plasma or DLP HDTV?
> 
> The Salesman at Best Buy said Plasma has the Best Picture Quality is he right?


No he's not. Plasmas are the brightest, but they have the crappyest picture quality. In addition to all the burn in, heat and reliability issues of plasmas, they have what is called a "screen door effect" essentially the picture has the appearance of having mosquito netting over it. Not the clean picture you get with DLP. They also have bad aliasing problems. (jagged edges) Also, color transitions aren't smooth, lots of blotchyness especially people's faces. Roughly half the times I install an HD Dish system at people's ouses who have plasmas and show them the HD channels, I get the reaction: "This doesn't look that great." or "That's HD?" And I can't really tell them the TV they just spent a king's ransom on is a piece of crap. :nono2:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

We have both DLP (1080p) and plasma, 61" and 50" respectively. Samsung in both cases. Both sets about 7 months old. DLP is my favorite. Best value and great colors.

Good luck with your hunt.

John


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tyralak said:


> No he's not. Plasmas are the brightest, but they have the crappyest picture quality. In addition to all the burn in, heat and reliability issues of plasmas, they have what is called a "screen door effect" essentially the picture has the appearance of having mosquito netting over it. Not the clean picture you get with DLP. They also have bad aliasing problems. (jagged edges) Also, color transitions aren't smooth, lots of blotchyness especially people's faces. Roughly half the times I install an HD Dish system at people's ouses who have plasmas and show them the HD channels, I get the reaction: "This doesn't look that great." or "That's HD?" And I can't really tell them the TV they just spent a king's ransom on is a piece of crap. :nono2:


Guess you must be retarded cuz according to your signature those that argue on the internet are retarded. If a plasma doesn't look HD after you set it up something isn't set right. Plasmas are not the brightest the LCD's are. Plasmas are best know for the fact that they have the best blacks. As far as burn in the ones made in the past few years don't burn in that much any more. Of course the majority of plasmas are 720p so it's best if the 622 is set to scale to that standard. There a few that are 1080i and now 1080p.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tyralak said:


> No he's not. Plasmas are the brightest, but they have the crappyest picture quality. In addition to all the burn in, heat and reliability issues of plasmas, they have what is called a "screen door effect" essentially the picture has the appearance of having mosquito netting over it. Not the clean picture you get with DLP. They also have bad aliasing problems. (jagged edges) Also, color transitions aren't smooth, lots of blotchyness especially people's faces. Roughly half the times I install an HD Dish system at people's ouses who have plasmas and show them the HD channels, I get the reaction: "This doesn't look that great." or "That's HD?" And I can't really tell them the TV they just spent a king's ransom on is a piece of crap. :nono2:


id hate to see the horrible plasmas that youve been watching. I see alot of things that you are describing that are not plasma specific and you have to try to make happen, such as screen door effect(sitting to close to the screen) burn in, blotchyness, ect. Color transition on plasma is the best ive seen out of any display assuming the sets are set up right.


----------



## madisonjar (Aug 6, 2007)

I just got a toshiba 42hl167 regza 1080p LCD and LOVE it...I went from a sony kp46wt500 1080i crt rear projection unit and this machine blows it away....we stood at best buy for a long time and it came down to a lg, a samsung and the toshiba, and for the price the toshiba came out on top!


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

DLP's tend to be the brightest, actually. LCD's are close.

I'm glad you are considering plasma vs. DLP. (Many of the LCos sets from Sony and JVC are good, too.) I have a LCD--it's a cheap one. It's not a Sharp or Sony. However, I personally think LCD's are only good for below 42" applications where plasmas don't play or really bright rooms without the space for a rear projection set. Even the best LCD's lack the deep blacks and contrast ratios of the midrange plasmas (Panasonic, Samsung, etc.).

To me the difference with plasma and DLP (or any rear projection) is about money and screen size. Above 65", one usually has to go rear projection (unless you're spending $25k and up then forget what i said). DLP is one of the best for the buck with screen size. I don't even think they make rear projection sets under 50" anymore.


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

I love this thread, could the moderator please move this to the AVS Forum? 
Better yet, go over and see how civil the dialog is there. No trolling or bashing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Brandon428 said:


> Neither, DLP is horrible in my opinion and plasma has too much glare.


While I may agree with your comments about plasma, I take issue with you on DLP. I just got delivered a Samsung 6189S, one of their new LED DLP units. I am quite impressed. I feel like I've got to wear sunglasses because the colors are so bright and crisp. The PQ is fantastic.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I think DLP gets a bad wrap. Any set that uses chemicals (LCD, Plasma) will eventually have problems and picture deterioration. DLP uses rotating mirrors so as long as the you can replace light bulbs, the picture won't change over many years of service.
> 
> As far as PQ, if a good DLP set is properly calibrated, the rainbow effect is minimal with virtually no screen door effect.


I agree, Chris. I just took delivery yesterday of a Samsung 6189S that has the new LED technology, eliminating the customary light bulb burnout issues that come during its lifetime. In fact, the light source of this unit is guaranteed to last the life of the TV itself.

And I have noticed NO rainbow effect, either.


----------



## dee99ta (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with the post below.

While I got a good deal on my HLT5687 LED model(employee discount), I would have paid full price.

My advice,

1. Don't make judgments by going to best buy and seeing which one looks best. While it may provide you with useful info on things like viewing angle, it is not good for judging color, clarity, and brightness. You never know what kind of sources or settings they are using. These things need to be dialed at home. These TV's have a lot of adjustment to them. So you can tune one that doesn't look that great in the store to better than a model you thought looked best. In fact, some TV's have a store mode that boosts the brightness and color so that they _appear_ to look best. But in reality, would be too bright and not realistic in most homes. Look at the calibration reports on avsforum and model threads. Keep in mind that most people post when they have an issue. While it may seem like a lot of people having issues, you can bet there are alot of people that are happy. this applies to all models.

2. If you have no limit in price, buy a high end plasma. BUT.... I think you have to be careful with them. Like watching SD shows all the time. But if you have no price limit you could just buy another when yours burn in the artifacts.

3. If you want greater that 50". Rear projection is hard to beat. Under 50 I would go plasma or LCD. If your a gamer, LCD may not be the best. *Don't believe blankets statements of plasma is best or DLP is best. Each tech has pros and cons and additionally, all models have pros and cons. *There are good and crappy tvs for every technology.

4. if you go dlp, go LED. No bulb, moving color wheel to deal with. LCOS was too pricey for me and I didn't see that much of an advantage in picture. LCD projection is also another option. Again, they all have pros and cons.



kariato said:


> I just got one of the new LED models and like it alot. Sumsung had a fire sale over at (It does have what I call a sparkle effect on whites and its not as bright as a blub set but I prefer it.) My son and my wife perfer our 37" LCD set.
> 
> I personally would stay away from bulb sets, you have to replace the blub expensive at $200+ every few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

imo, the panasonic plasmas have the best pq - by far - they just look majestic - i dont have one personally, but have seen plenty of them - every single time, i just cant believe it

those come the closest to the pq of a crt

to me, dlp's and lcd's just look washed out - and the viewing angles arent that great (although i must admit - i havent had any experience with the led dlp sets - ill have to check those out to comment)

another thing i like about plasmas is that the sd quality doesnt suffer TOO much - my best friend has a 55" sxrd and the xbox 360 looks amazing, the hd shows look pretty good (albeit a bit washed out), but the sd programming just looks horrendous - at least sd programming is "watchable" on the panny plasmas

the only thing you have to watch out for is burn-in - plasmas have gotten MUCH better than they used to be, but you still need to be careful - i believe most of them have some sort of screen washes built in now that you can run every once in a while as a sort of preventative maintenance...

but i do have to echo a lot of other posts - go to a few different stores - with a few different lighting conditions - and watch a few minutes on each set youre interested in - watch hd, watch sd, watch from different angles, etc - find what looks best to you and you'll be set...


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> While I may agree with your comments about plasma, I take issue with you on DLP. I just got delivered a Samsung 6189S, one of their new LED DLP units. I am quite impressed. I feel like I've got to wear sunglasses because the colors are so bright and crisp. The PQ is fantastic.


I've been intrigued by Sammy making LED DLP. I have an RCA 44" DLP and I'm satisfied with it, as it is an entry level HD set and the price was spot on in Feb. 2006 (employee discount always adds to the decision process as well).

My lamp has already been replaced within the 1 yr. period (lasted 8 months) and I have another 2 1/2 years of purchased warranty. This means that we will have this set for a few more years. By then all sorts of technology will have changed. I will still lean toward DLP or LCD. I will strongly consider LED DLP in the future.

As for LCD and brands goes. I was at a BB and there was a Sony Bravia XBR2 and a Sammy, both were 52". The Sammy smoked the XBR2!!! and I don't even like Samsung (I used to work at Highland Superstores and their [Samsung] stuff was ALWAYS junk, same dislike for Hyundai). The Sammy was a brand new model, while the XBR2 had a few months since it hit the market. Plus, Sony charges you a couple hundred dollars to replace that sickening silver trim to black.

Every few months technology is advancing in this market. No matter what you buy (from mass consumer stores) will be old technology and visually out dated in a few months anyway.

I do agree with what has been said about Sony's XBR CRTs. But, 34 inches is like looking at a 13" TV when you want a BIG SCREEN like in a theater. Besides, my local multiplex has inferior sound compared to my Yamaha sound system. I prefer to watch movies at home, so this means i want a BIG SCREEN, 34" doesn't cut the mustard (and I sit 7 feet from my TV).

To buy a TV right now and if you wanted to spend $1500 - $2000, there are a lot of choices. Take your time and buy what you like based on what your needs are. Whether it's gaming, sports, action flicks, or movies for the Mrs., there are a few TVs that will appeal to you and your wallet. Just make sure you get an extended warranty. These TVs cost a lot and they are NOT made to last.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Kricket said:


> to me, dlp's and lcd's just look washed out


The ones I've seen in showrooms did too. The first setting I changed was to turn off the high-bright lamp mode. Makes my lamp last longer and the picture's tons better.


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

I have ALL - DLP, Plasma & LCD; all HD.

DLP is the most bang for the buck, but contrast isn't quite as good as plasma. The picture dims noticeably as you view from either side off center (as all rear projection sets do). No threat of burn-in. Low screen reflectivity. Distracting rainbow effect for some people - I can see it as I turn away, but it doesn't bother me. Most have a mechanical color wheel that can & do go bad as anything mechanical eventually does. (Mine is squealing occasionally now).

Plasma has the most pleasing picture IMHO in general - inky blacks, vivid colors. Off center viewing is excellent. Burn - in can happen, but a few simple precautions, especially within the first 100-200 hrs. of use make this problem rare. I wouldn't use a plasma as a game set. Most have a bit of a shiny screen, making reflection a possible issue in a brightly lit room.

LCD sets vary widely in quality. I took one back to BB after a week & replaced it with a top of the line Samsung 1080P at a huge price difference. The second set was superior in every way, from pixel response to contrast levels. The best LCD's rival the plasmas in black level & color. They aren't quite as good as plasma for off center viewing, but are better than DLP for such. No burn in potential. Better than plasma for screen reflection. Brightest of all.

In summary, I would say a top LCD rivals a plasma, but only if you buy the upper scale LCD model. DLP is a bargain, but not quite up to the other two in quality. The exception is a low to mid range LCD, which would be below the DLP in picture quality.

Everyone has an opinion, & this is mine for what it's worth.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> The ones I've seen in showrooms did too. The first setting I changed was to turn off the high-bright lamp mode. Makes my lamp last longer and the picture's tons better.


When I had Concast I had to use the lamp in BRIGHT mode and the picture still looked murky. With my Homezone (soon to be replaced by the 722) the picture looks much nicer and it's in low bright mode.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

M5Guy said:


> I have ALL - DLP, Plasma & LCD; all HD.
> 
> DLP is the most bang for the buck, but contrast isn't quite as good as plasma. The picture dims noticeably as you view from either side off center (as all rear projection sets do). No threat of burn-in. Low screen reflectivity. Distracting rainbow effect for some people - I can see it as I turn away, but it doesn't bother me. Most have a mechanical color wheel that can & do go bad as anything mechanical eventually does. (Mine is squealing occasionally now).


Which is why I went with Samsung's new LED DLP technology--no color wheel or rainbow effect, and no lamps that burn out.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Which is why I went with Samsung's new LED DLP technology--no color wheel or rainbow effect, and no lamps that burn out.


But, how does it handle fast action? Those mirrors gotta move. I've been wondering if my DLP is suffering from slow mirrors sometimes. Or might it just be the natural movement of the camera shooting the subject?

See, I don't know what is natural blurr effect or what is being caused by one of DLP's inherent flaws.

As well, how does your LED DLP handle side viewing? Is it darker than in the prime viewing areas? Or, does it stay consistent like LCD or CRT tubed heavyweights?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So far, after watching several sporting events including both baseball and football, I've seen no problems in the fast action shots. I've also experienced no problems in the side viewing. Of course, the fact that the screen is 61" might be the reason why. It's really hard to be on the "side" of this thing.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

The new Samsung DLPs have a 16 MICROsecond response time. way faster than LCD and equal to plasma.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

And I've got one of these, redbird. I'm VERY happy with it. The PQ is outstanding! The colors are so bright and crisp that I feel like I should be wearing sunglasses when watching the thing.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything new about the new Mitsubishi LASER dlp tv's? They were demo'd last CES I think????


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Haven't heard or seen any of these, and ABT Electronics, the nation's largest electronics store, didn't seem to have these, either.


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Which is why I went with Samsung's new LED DLP technology--no color wheel or rainbow effect, and no lamps that burn out.


I was referring to a Samsung with the bulb; I'm sure the LED models are a big improvement. I didn't know that the LED light engine did away with the color wheel. This will enhance reliability dramatically.

I'll check them out next time I'm at BB or CC.

Just like they say, the best today is mediocre tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

M5, I spent many days this summer researching the Samsung line and compared it to Sony's XBR line and my favorite big screen TV maker, Mitsubishi. I admit that I had a preconceived bias toward Mitsu when going into my recent HDTV purchase. I so wanted to get a Mitsu, since my current 50" SDTV of theirs has a PQ that is so good one would think it's HD. 

I finally visited a couple stores, including the nation's largest electronics dealer here in NW suburban Chicago, ABT Electronics. In each store I saw the three brands showing something different. What won it for me was when I saw Ice Age on the Samsung while it was next to the Sony XBR and Mitsubishi. The Samsung was the most expensive of the three--$500 or so more; but when I told ABT that Amazon.com had it for $500 less than ABT, the salesman at ABT matched and beat Amazon's price by $20. I went with the Samsung, sadly saying good-bye to Mitsubishi.

I am now glad I got the Samsung, because so far, it is simply awesome. No glare, no rainbow, no color wheel noise, no bow effect--none of the problems often seen/heard in DLP televisions. And damn! Is this 61" big.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

M5Guy said:


> I was referring to a Samsung with the bulb; I'm sure the LED models are a big improvement. I didn't know that the LED light engine did away with the color wheel. This will enhance reliability dramatically.
> 
> I'll check them out next time I'm at BB or CC.
> 
> Yes the LED engine got rid of the color wheel.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

M5Guy said:


> I didn't know that the LED light engine did away with the color wheel.


They have red, green, and blue LEDs which sequence off and on so no need for the color wheel.


----------



## dee99ta (Apr 19, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> But, how does it handle fast action? Those mirrors gotta move. I've been wondering if my DLP is suffering from slow mirrors sometimes. Or might it just be the natural movement of the camera shooting the subject?
> 
> See, I don't know what is natural blurr effect or what is being caused by one of DLP's inherent flaws.
> 
> As well, how does your LED DLP handle side viewing? Is it darker than in the prime viewing areas? Or, does it stay consistent like LCD or CRT tubed heavyweights?


Fast action is great. The bad thing about the slim LED DLPs is the vertical veiwing angle. However, you need to think about how you are using it. I have my 56" about 13 ft away. The tv is on a console that is placing the center of the tv at eye level. But if you stand up and walk toward the tv, it will dim noticeably. Fortunately, I don't watch TV like that. So my point is, they have a sweet spot.

Horizontal viewing is good. No matter where I sit in my living room, I have a good picture.


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> M5, I spent many days this summer researching the Samsung line and compared it to Sony's XBR line and my favorite big screen TV maker, Mitsubishi. I admit that I had a preconceived bias toward Mitsu when going into my recent HDTV purchase. I so wanted to get a Mitsu, since my current 50" SDTV of theirs has a PQ that is so good one would think it's HD.
> 
> I finally visited a couple stores, including the nation's largest electronics dealer here in NW suburban Chicago, ABT Electronics. In each store I saw the three brands showing something different. What won it for me was when I saw Ice Age on the Samsung while it was next to the Sony XBR and Mitsubishi. The Samsung was the most expensive of the three--$500 or so more; but when I told ABT that Amazon.com had it for $500 less than ABT, the salesman at ABT matched and beat Amazon's price by $20. I went with the Samsung, sadly saying good-bye to Mitsubishi.
> 
> I am now glad I got the Samsung, because so far, it is simply awesome. No glare, no rainbow, no color wheel noise, no bow effect--none of the problems often seen/heard in DLP televisions. And damn! Is this 61" big.


I was of the same opinion as you regarding Sony & Mits.; that they were the best.

I have also revised my opinion & moved Samsung right up there with them. Quite a feat for Samsung considering they were side by side in Wal-Mart with Emerson & Sanyo a few years ago.

Add Panasonic to the top tier list as far as plasmas; they are consistently rated near equal to Pioneer Elite.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

Everyone here is forgetting the best way to watch tv and movies . I have a 50" plasma , a 32" lcd and a 20" lcd in the kitchen but my best tv is my 1080P front projector shot at a 106" screen. The other sets do not come close to the projector for picture quality and that total movie and sports viewing experience. If you have a light controlled room ,go with front projection . Once you try it everything else seems average at best.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I am finally biting the bullet and replacing the color wheel in my Sammy DLP. It's screaming when the set powers up and when it powers down, and now a little throughout viewing. The guy is coming next week and it will cost about $500. I only report this because I have seen all kinds of panic posts on other boards about the cost and availablity of the color wheel. I've been really happy with the set -- performance and quality. In late December I will have had it for 4 years and this will be the first time I have had a repair or put money into it -- yes, still on the same bulb though it's possible I just haven't noticed any deterioration and I will be convinced to replace it along with the color wheel. Right now I'm thinking when the time comes to replace it I'll look at the DLP LED.


----------



## kkimmel (Aug 25, 2007)

debpasc said:


> I am finally biting the bullet and replacing the color wheel in my Sammy DLP. It's screaming when the set powers up and when it powers down, and now a little throughout viewing. The guy is coming next week and it will cost about $500. I only report this because I have seen all kinds of panic posts on other boards about the cost and availablity of the color wheel. I've been really happy with the set -- performance and quality. In late December I will have had it for 4 years and this will be the first time I have had a repair or put money into it -- yes, still on the same bulb though it's possible I just haven't noticed any deterioration and I will be convinced to replace it along with the color wheel. Right now I'm thinking when the time comes to replace it I'll look at the DLP LED.


Do it yourself? You can buy the colorwheel for $110 or less from Samsung Parts


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

space86 said:


> Should I Buy a Plasma or DLP HDTV?
> 
> The Salesman at Best Buy said Plasma has the Best Picture Quality is he right?


Get a 50" plasma for daytime viewing and an SXRD front projector (Sony LCOS Pearl) for 100" diagonal theater viewing.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

kkimmel said:


> Do it yourself? You can buy the colorwheel for $110 or less from Samsung Parts


how to:

http://www.jangro.com/a/2006/07/24/samsung-dlp-replace-color-wheel/


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Rule #1: Don't trust anything a BB salesguy says.
> 
> Rule #2: No one technology has the best PQ. PQ also differs between models. Take into consideration each technologies pros and cons.
> 
> ...


Yep, it does.... Sony SXRD is awesome!


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

whatchel1 said:


> Guess you must be retarded cuz according to your signature those that argue on the internet are retarded.


What, are you 5?



whatchel1 said:


> If a plasma doesn't look HD after you set it up something isn't set right.


I don't set them up. I install the satellite system and connect it to the TV that is already there. There are a very limited number of settings you can change on the Dish system. Those are the only settings I touch due to liability.



whatchel1 said:


> Plasmas are not the brightest the LCD's are.


Depends on if you're talking about direct LCD or projection.



whatchel1 said:


> Plasmas are best know for the fact that they have the best blacks.


This is true.



whatchel1 said:


> As far as burn in the ones made in the past few years don't burn in that much any more.


Yes they do. Any technology based on phosphors will burn in. They may not burn in as easily, but they still do.



whatchel1 said:


> Of course the majority of plasmas are 720p so it's best if the 622 is set to scale to that standard. There a few that are 1080i and now 1080p.


It's never made a difference. I've only seen a couple that looked as good as a good DLP or LCD.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

msmith198025 said:


> id hate to see the horrible plasmas that youve been watching. I see alot of things that you are describing that are not plasma specific and you have to try to make happen, such as screen door effect(sitting to close to the screen) burn in, blotchyness, ect. Color transition on plasma is the best ive seen out of any display assuming the sets are set up right.


I've seen Plasmas ranging from Visios to Pioneer Elites. And it's usually the same. Oddly enough, the only plasma I've seen with good color transition and minimal aliasing was a cheap Visio. Most other plasmas I've seen magnify picture imperfections greatly, and only look good from a sizeable distance. True, the screen door effect isn't exclusive to plasmas, but I see it on almost every plasma, and rarely on DLPs. You have to sit a good distance away to not notice it. Of course picture quality is very subjective, but I just haven't seen many plasmas that I would personally want to own.


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't forget to check out LCOS. Sony has it and JVC has it (they call it D-ILA). For a projection set it has most of the advantages of others and none of the disavantages (no pixilation, artifacting).


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Tyralak said:


> I've seen Plasmas ranging from Visios to Pioneer Elites. And it's usually the same. Oddly enough, the only plasma I've seen with good color transition and minimal aliasing was a cheap Visio. Most other plasmas I've seen magnify picture imperfections greatly, and only look good from a sizeable distance. True, the screen door effect isn't exclusive to plasmas, but I see it on almost every plasma, and rarely on DLPs. You have to sit a good distance away to not notice it. Of course picture quality is very subjective, but I just haven't seen many plasmas that I would personally want to own.


While i wont discount personal preference, Most of what you say about plasma just isnt the general consensus and seems to me to lean more towards bashing of a particular type of panel for whatever reason. But hey to each his own right? If you dont like it you dont like it


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

msmith198025 said:


> While i wont discount personal preference, Most of what you say about plasma just isnt the general consensus and seems to me to lean more towards bashing of a particular type of panel for whatever reason. But hey to each his own right? If you dont like it you dont like it


I'm only recounting what I've seen. I've seen very few decent looking plasmas, and I see HDTVs every day. Plasmas seem to me to have a grainer picture with more tendancy toward screen door effect and aliasing. But maybe I'm looking for something in an HD picture that other people aren't. I'm looking for more photorealism, and I just don't see it in plasmas. Rear projection CRT HDTVs seem to me to have the smoothest picture and color transitions, and best SD picture quality. But it all comes down to personal preference, doesn't it?


----------

